# "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC



## MisterG (27. März 2011)

*"Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

Der Hersteller von vielfältiger Wasserkühlungshardware XSPC hat nun auch zwei auf den ersten Blick hochwertige Gehäuse ins Sortiment aufgenommen, die speziell für die Bedürfnisse einer Wasserkühlung erstellt wurden.

Heisst, man hat besonderes Augenmerk auf viel Platz für Radiator(en) und Schlauchverlegung gelegt. Aber auch Pumpe und AGB lassen sich perfekt unterbringen.  Erstmal hat der Hersteller zwei Gehäuse-Typen im Programm: ein Cube-Gehäuse und eine Tower-Variante.

*H1 Cube Case:*

Abmessungen (TxBxH): 619,3 x 475,6 x 529,8mm
 Farbe: matt schwarz
 Material: gebürstetes Aluminium
Gewicht: 12,7kg
 Lüfteröffnungen: 16x 120er 
- 5x Triple 120mm
- 1x Single 120mm
 Einbauschächte: 
- 8x 5,25 Zoll
- 5x HDD Schacht (10x mit optionalem extra HDD Käfig)
- 1x SSD Schacht (bis zu 10x mit optionalen extra Schächten)
2x Acrylic Fenster




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komplette Bildergalerie und mehr Infos direkt bei XSPC

*H2 Tower Case*

Abmessungen (TxBxH): 618,9 x 246,6 x 696,8mm
 Farbe: matt schwarz
 Material: gebürstetes Aluminium 
Gewicht: 12,3kg
 Lüfteröffnungen: 6x 120er 
- 1x Quad 120mm
- 2x Single 120mm
 Einbauschächte: 
- 8x 5,25 Zoll
- 3x HDD Schacht (6x mit optionalem extra HDD Käfig)
- 1x SSD Schacht (bis zu 6x mit optionalen extra Schächten)
1x Acrylic Fenster




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komplette Bildergalerie und mehr Infos direkt bei XSPC

Vor allem das Cube-Case erinnert sehr stark an die etwas hochpreisigeren Mountain Mods Gehäuse. Preislich soll das H1 Cube Case wie das H2 Tower Case bei ca. 400 Euro liegen und ab 01.04.2011 in Deutschland verfügbar und lieferbar sein.

Quellen: XSPC und Aquatuning


----------



## Star_KillA (27. März 2011)

Die sehen gut aus , sind aber leider ziemlich schwer.


----------



## MisterG (27. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Die sehen gut aus , sind aber leider ziemlich schwer.



Hallo, finde das Gewicht ganz okay. Besitze aktuell ein Yeong Yang Cube Case YY-B0221, dass nicht annähernd die Möglichkeiten zur Verbauung einer Wasserkühlung bietet und mit 13,4kg sogar schwerer ist als die hier vorgestellten Gehäuse.

Grüsse


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (27. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

Die sehen schon mal sehr geil aus, sind mit 400euro aber fast ein bisschen teuer


----------



## serafen (27. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

Sicher hoch funktionell - aber optisch nicht gerade das, was ich unterm Tisch stehen haben möchte; preislich - in meinen Augen - auch etwas zu hoch angesetzt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

Wenns aus Alu wäre ok ... aber bisschen teuer für Blech


----------



## serafen (27. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

Handelt es sich nicht um Vollaluminium-Gehäuse?



> Material: gebürstetes Aluminium


----------



## MisterG (27. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*



serafen schrieb:


> Handelt es sich nicht um Vollaluminium-Gehäuse?



So stehst auf der Website und auch bei Aquatuning.


----------



## serafen (27. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

... hätte mich dann auch gewundert, angesichts des Preises; wäre etwas "too much" für ein handelsübliches Metall-Gehäuse.


----------



## knarf0815 (27. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

der h2 ist schon nicht ganz schlecht für wakü aber der preis ict der hammer
dann sehe ich den radi lieber auf meinem case thronen


----------



## Bierseppi (27. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

also ich denke dass die ganz stark von mountain mods abgekuckt haben


----------



## MisterG (27. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*



Bierseppi schrieb:


> also ich denke dass die ganz stark von mountain mods abgekuckt haben


 
Ja habe ich ja auch angemerkt in der News. Aber seien wir ehrlich, wie soll mans sonst machen. im Falle des Cubes ist es ja auch nichts anderes als zB mein YeongYang Cube nur halt grösser und auf WaKü optimiert.


----------



## Pumpi (28. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

Naja, man könnte mal ein richtiges Airflow konzept realisieren, was bedeutet das nicht ein Radi den anderen aufheizt bei Vollbestückung. Unter anderem wäre ein 140er Lüfter Support für Europa sicherlich sehr intelligent gewesen und mal ne Abwechslung. 400€ für XSPC ist dann der Gipfel der Ausnutzung von quasi Monopolen.

Zuerst hab ich mich grad richtig gefreut bei der News, dann kam die blanke Ernüchterung, aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## PAN1X (28. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

Werden die Teile ohne 5,25"-Blenden aufgeliefert? Hmpf.


----------



## butter_milch (28. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

Bei 300 würde ich SOFORT zuschlagen. 400€ ist dann doch etwas viel


----------



## Cook2211 (28. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*



Bierseppi schrieb:


> also ich denke dass die ganz stark von mountain mods abgekuckt haben



Jep. Das Cube-Gehäuse ist sogar fast eine 1:1 Kopie vom Mountain Mods U2-UFO Case (mit der entsprechenden Panel-Konfig.).

EDIT:

Es ist zu 99% das U2-UFO. Hab gerade die Montage-Anleitung des H1 gefunden und der Lieferumfang und Aufbau sind genau so wie bei meinem Ascension (außer das mein Case größer ist).

http://www.specialtechforums.co.uk/v2/manuals/h1_manual.pdf

Ich würde mal vermuten das XSPC und Mountain Mods in diesem Fall kooperieren.

Das H2 dürfte dann baugleich mit dem Mountain Mods Pinnacle sein:

http://www.mountainmods.com/computer-cases-pinnacle-c-21_99.html

Auf der britischen Seite von Aquatuning werden beide Cases übrigens zusammen geführt, was auch dafür spricht, dass sie baugleich sind:

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/index.php/cPath/113


----------



## Wassercpu (28. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

Eigentlich bin ich ja froh das es endlich Cases auf Wakü optimiert gibt...aber die beiden sehen echt hässlich aus....


----------



## tripod (28. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

ist ja ein schönes und durchdachtes case... aber wäre mir persönlich zu teuer


----------



## sinthor4s (28. März 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

Der Preis ist ja maßlos übertrieben... genau wie Mountain-Mod.
Wenn die schicken Dinger die Hälfte kosten würden, würde ich wahrscheinlich eins kaufen.


----------



## Krachbummente (3. April 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

ich denke, dass es mehr solcher Gehäuse geben sollte.... das drückt den Preis ... am besten wär nen Tower in den man nen Mora reinschrauben kann


----------



## Killandrium (5. April 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

Also verglichen mit meinem Corsair 800D  sind die Dinger (vor allem der Tower) gar nicht schlecht! Massig Platz für Radiatoren und Hardware, schickes (wenn auch für den Preis seeeehr spartanisches) Design...

Einzig das Gewicht geht mir bei meinem Obsidian auf den Keks und würede sich bei denen nicht verbessern  aber dafür kann/muss man es ja sogar selber zusammenbauen... Uuuuh mein Basteldrang macht sich wieder bemerkbar...


----------



## BlueShorty (7. April 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

Die Cases ziehlen klar auf gefüllte Taschen der Wakü Liebhaber. Ich denke nur das die Preispolitik hier in der EU nicht ganz soweit zum Tragen kommt. Alleine weil man, wenn man gewisse abstriche macht, das Ganze auch günstiger kriegt.

Vom Design her würde es mir auf den Ersten Blick hin auch nicht gefallen, lässt aber viel Potenzial übrig um Individuell nach zu arbeiten, welches dann sehr wahrscheinlich Kosten verursacht. Da wären wir wieder bei der Preis Politik 

Die Idee an sich ist gut, die Umsetzung eher Mager.


----------



## jackschubi (10. April 2011)

Die Idee find ich gut 

Aber das Design und der Preis sind leider ein no go .


----------



## Ceph (10. April 2011)

*AW: "Wasserkühlungs"-Gehäuse von XSPC*

Naja die Idee gibts schon lange von Mountain Mods und zudem ist das Design echt nicht so mein Fall.


----------

